# Thanks Heather - Timeshare Specials



## DianeH (Jun 11, 2006)

I'd like to publicly thank Heather of Timeshare Specials.  She took over from Herb who left us far too soon.
I purchased a Durban Sands week, and realized the red was not a red but a blue week.  I started a correspondence with Herb and mailed him our deed for an exchange.

Well to make a long story short, Heather took over and we received in the RCI bank last week a nice week 2.

Interestingly, my 2006 week 30 re BS, did trade better than my 2007 post BS week.  The newly deposited week trades exactly the same as my 2006 post BS week.

I'm happy.

Herb, you'd be pleased.

Diane


----------



## BarCol (Jun 12, 2006)

> Interestingly, my 2006 week 30 re BS, did trade better than my 2007 post BS week. The newly deposited week trades exactly the same as my 2006 post BS week.



Say again Heather???????


----------



## catwgirl (Jun 12, 2006)

Diane,

Interesting ... I also purchased a red week from Herb that turned out to be a blue week.  I was assisted by Cathy Boyd.  She also did an excellent job and I am very pleased with my replacement week.


----------



## DianeH (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm not sure what you are asking, Barb.

Catgirl, that is interesting.  Did you have better trading response with your new week?

Diane


----------



## catwgirl (Jun 13, 2006)

Yes, new week trades very well.  I am pleased.  :whoopie:


----------



## BarCol (Jun 13, 2006)

Heather are you saying that your 2007 Durban Sands newly deposited post BS week trades as well as your pre BS deposited week?? and what size unit do you have....I have been thinking of selling - but may hold off depending on your response..


----------



## DianeH (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm Diane and was thanking Heather  

Yes my newly deposited Durban Sands week (2007) which replaced my previously deposited post BS Durban Sands week (2007) trades as well as my previously deposited pre BS Durban Sands week (2006).

Diane


----------

